# Umfrage zum 10. Teil der buffedStory



## smogpaster (4. November 2010)

Hallo,


Was soll in Teil 11 von Bier, Magie und Stahl passieren? Es ist Eure Entscheidung.


----------



## Kadika (4. November 2010)

was für eine Farbe hat das Ei den? 
etwa... blau? oder gar schwarz?


----------

